# 2006 Merckx models online



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe old news but the Merckx website now displays the 2006 models. No more team SC. Why are all the favorites being discontinued?

http://www.eddymerckx.be/


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

How can a bike called the "racing classic" be made of aluminium, have a compact design and use a triple crank?

I don't see anyone getting all sentimental about their old aluminium frame, I think they should make a steel bike, but maybe nobody wants them any more.

It just seems like there is too much evidence that a $199 aluminium frame is nearly as good as a $2000 one, it's hard to see the high end brands sustaining these prices for these mass produced frames


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*only US and Japan*

still wants steel. yes,no sentimentality to Alu as it does die over time. Premium will replace the SC.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Classic means*

old school geometry. most merckx models are available in 'classic' or sloping.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That makes sense--you know that red and black bike made out of carbon is listed at around 3 pounds with the fork--that's amazing. My friend just bought a top end Felt bike with nice wheels, it weighs less than 15 pounds, it is so light when you pick it up, even the handlebars are made out of plastic, wow.


----------

